# Monedas con Premium X: Precolombinas



## fff (15 Ene 2012)

Aclaración: la X es 10 en romanos 

¿Qué es una *precolombina*? Pues es una moneda de Mexico de los años 1993-1998, onza de plata. 
La casa de la moneda de *Mexico *sacó 1 serie precolombina, con 6 colecciones.

A continuación la descripción de cada moneda con su año, valor facial y colección a la que pertenece.

1993 5$ *Azteca*

1	Brasero Efigie	
1	Huehuetéotl	
1	Guerrero Áquila	
1	Xochipilli 

1993 5$ *Veracruz*

1	Anciano con Brasero	
1	Carita Sonriente	
1	Palma con Cocodrilo	
1	Bajorrelieve de El Tajin

1994 5$ *Maya*

1	Tumba de Palenque	
1	Dintel 26	
1	Chaac-Mool
1	Mascaron del Dios Chaac	

1996 5$ *Olmeca*

1	El luchador 
1	hombre Jaguar 
1	Hacha ceremonial	
1	Señor de las limas	

1997 5$ *Teotihuacana*

1	Jugador de Pelota	
1	Vasija 
1	Disco de la Muerte	
1	Máscara 

1998 5$ *Tolteca*

1	Quetzalcoatl 
1	Serpiente con Craneo
1	Sacerdote 
1	Jaguar 


Caracterísiticas:
999 de plata
40.6 mm
31.1 Grams 1oz
Satin y Espejo (Proof)
El reverso de la moneda lleva el escudo de Mexico con el águila y la serpiente pero siempre con diferentes motivos. Todas diferentes
Es una colección muy bonita, que consta de 24 monedas de 1 onza de plata, 6 series.

Ventajas:
-Colección llamativa y muy bonita. En mi opinión muy recomendable.
-Vienen encapsuladas.
-La plata puede bajar, dificilmente bajarán estas colecciones.
-Puede ser una inversión interesante.

Desventajas:
-Completa y descatalogada.
-No es fácil encontrarla

Inciso: Mexico es un pais con gran tradicion de monedas de plata. Se pueden encontrar muchas onzas de plata y de muchos y diferentes motivos. 

Si alguien quiere añadir más detalles o comentar sus impresiones... adelante por favor

Casa de Moneda de México


----------



## duval81 (15 Ene 2012)

Anda y yo que pensaba que habías terminado...
Hay una colección de gatos de la Isla de Man y sale la onza en ebay a mínimo 55 euros. Por si te apetece ponerla (por no romper tu "estandarización")


----------



## asqueado (15 Ene 2012)

Esta es una de las colecciones que con alguna frecuencia saca la casa de la moneda de Mejico, podemos tambien mencionar como colecciones extraordinarias las 10 monedas de Animales en peligro de extincion, o las dos series de las monedas de los 32 estados de Mejico, en sus dos ediciones, una de plata entera completamente y otra bimetalica, con su nucleo de oro y perimetro de plata, muy bonitas.
En el 2008 la XXV conferencia mundial de directores de casas de monedas, elegio a la pieza "Calendario Azteca", tambien denominada "Piedra de los Soles" como la mas bella moneda de plata del mundo, como parte de la " serie precolombina".
Aqui os presento mi coleccion completa de dicha serie, algunas de ellas repetidas, asi comola Piedra de los Soles en tamaño de 1 y 2 onzas.
En Mejico valoran extraordinaria la plata y se pueden comprar las monedas que emiten en los Bancos, por lo que sus colecciones son muy apreciadas y es complicado a veces adquirir las mismas.


----------



## macalu (15 Ene 2012)

Gracias fff,ni idea tenia de esas monedas,asqueado peazo coleccion q tienes amigo,impresionante,gracias por las fotos
saludos


----------



## Chiflita (15 Ene 2012)

Btardes
Dónde se pueden conseguir estas monedas ? son muy bonitas
Saludos


----------



## necho (15 Ene 2012)

asqueado dijo:


> Esta es una de las colecciones que con alguna frecuencia saca la casa de la moneda de Mejico, podemos tambien mencionar como colecciones extraordinarias las 10 monedas de Animales en peligro de extincion, o las dos series de las monedas de los 32 estados de Mejico, en sus dos ediciones, una de plata entera completamente y otra bimetalica, con su nucleo de oro y perimetro de plata, muy bonitas.
> En el 2008 la XXV conferencia mundial de directores de casas de monedas, elegio a la pieza "Calendario Azteca", tambien denominada "Piedra de los Soles" como la mas bella moneda de plata del mundo, como parte de la " serie precolombina".
> Aqui os presento mi coleccion completa de dicha serie, algunas de ellas repetidas, asi comola Piedra de los Soles en tamaño de 1 y 2 onzas.
> En Mejico valoran extraordinaria la plata y se pueden comprar las monedas que emiten en los Bancos, por lo que sus colecciones son muy apreciadas y es complicado a veces adquirir las mismas.
> ...




Estimado Asqueado, me quito el sombrero ante usted. Acepte mi reverencia por favor. Si es que las tiene todas, todas!!! :8:


----------



## duval81 (15 Ene 2012)

necho dijo:


> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Estimado Asqueado, me quito el sombrero ante usted. Acepte mi reverencia por favor. Si es que las tiene todas, todas!!! :8:



Atento a la maldad que he pensado:
Tú eres los 3 nicks: fff levanta la liebre, asqueado nos pone los dientes largos y tú nos las vendes jajaja 

P.D.: ¿o es verdad? 






P.D.: es broma :XX:


----------



## fff (15 Ene 2012)

Ahí van las mias para desmentir a duval 































son proof, y necesitas gafas de sol para verlas : :XX:


----------



## duval81 (16 Ene 2012)

Bonitas, muy bonitas!
¿Se pueden pillar las del año en curso en la mint mejicana?

Menudas minas de plata deben tener los cabrones! Parece que no las esquilmamos del todo.

Por cierto hay un movimiento que pide el uso de las monedas de plata como moneda corriente. Vi algún vídeo en youtube (creo que de oro directo o alguna otra).


----------



## Chiflita (16 Ene 2012)

Bnoches
Me he pasado un buen rato trasteando en la web de la moneda de méjico. La verdad es que estoy sorprendido de la belleza de sus monedas.
No sé si enviarán aunque me temo que no.
Comentais que suelen "reeditarlas"....habrá que estar atento.
Tengo un conocido allí, a ver si me puede conseguir algunas.
Saludos


----------



## duval81 (18 Ene 2012)

¿Hay distintas ediciones? Porque Asquedo y fff tenéis monedas distintas.

El anciano con brasero (1993) son distintos (última foto, moneda de la derecha de fff y primera imagen, 3ªfila, 1ª moneda por la izquierda en asqueado)
La marca de la M con el cerito encima (creo que es la CECA) están en distinto sitio.

P.D.: es que he visto una en ebay y he venido aquí a comprobarla, por eso he encontrado la diferencia.


Edito: había puesto mal el nombre de la moneda


----------



## fff (18 Ene 2012)

Interesante detalle el que has visto, no me habia fijado. Tengo algunas monedas, no es la unica, con la ceca (la M con el círculo arriba es Mexico City) y el año en el mismo lado, en vez de separados. Tambien me he fijado en la serie oficial que hay diferentes años tambien. la serie azteca es del 92 tambien y yo la tengo del 93... entiendo que si, debe haber diferentes acuñaciones... debieron tener éxito 

Acabo de acordarme que tengo una proof y otra no proof iguales, con la diferencia que la satinada tiene el año 92 y la proof el año 93. Además hay otra pequeña diferencia, en satin marca $100 y en proof N$5 ... cosa curiosa


----------



## duval81 (18 Ene 2012)

fff dijo:


> Interesante detalle el que has visto, no me habia fijado. Tengo algunas monedas, no es la unica, con la ceca (la M con el círculo arriba es Mexico City) y el año en el mismo lado, en vez de separados. Tambien me he fijado en la serie oficial que hay diferentes años tambien. la serie azteca es del 92 tambien y yo la tengo del 93... entiendo que si, debe haber diferentes acuñaciones... debieron tener éxito
> 
> Acabo de acordarme que tengo una proof y otra no proof iguales, con la diferencia que la satinada tiene el año 92 y la proof el año 93. Además hay otra pequeña diferencia, en satin marca $100 y en proof N$5 ... cosa curiosa



¿Puedes poner una imagen de una proof y una satinada juntas para ver la diferencia? Aunque tal vez en la foto no se aprecie del todo bien...


----------



## fff (18 Ene 2012)

voila


----------



## duval81 (18 Ene 2012)

fff dijo:


> voila



Ostras sí que se nota. ¡Si se te ve la cara y todo! 

¿Si hay ese valor facial es proof o no tendrá nada que ver?


Por cierto he encontrado las de los estados que decía asqueado:
10 Pesos Mexico Chihuahua 1 oz Silber Proof PP | eBay

tiene muchas, pero... a 65€ la pieza


----------



## fff (18 Ene 2012)

Creo que no tiene nada que ver, más que indica una serie diferente con acabado en proof y otro facial..
Las britanias por ejemplo tienen un brillo que parece proof, pero las proof verdaderas tienen el fondo espejo y los relieves muy mates, con lo cual se aprecia un gran contraste.
Las monedas proof son especialmente bonitas y suelen costar más... pero tienes que tener un cuidado infinito! Siempre en capsula 

En esa que indicas de los estados se aprecia muy bien los relieves mates y el fondo espejo


----------



## Xandros (18 Ene 2012)

Tengo que dar gracias mil, que con estos post estoy aprendiendo más que nunca sobre ese mundillo que era casi desconocido para mi.

Que no decaiga!! 

P.D.: Os leo mucho y a menudo aunque no haga muchos comentarios.


----------



## duval81 (18 Ene 2012)

Bueno para poneros a todos los dientes cual narvales, os traigo otra "monedilla" mejicana.
Se rumorea que apenas tiene overspot 

http://www.banxico.org.mx/informaci...as/{DDE3811B-D33E-C4A9-EB58-4DA4DF9C5F4B}.pdf


----------



## Dekalogo10 (24 Ene 2012)

asqueado dijo:


> Esta es una de las colecciones que con alguna frecuencia saca la casa de la moneda de Mejico, podemos tambien mencionar como colecciones extraordinarias las 10 monedas de Animales en peligro de extincion, o las dos series de las monedas de los 32 estados de Mejico, en sus dos ediciones, una de plata entera completamente y otra bimetalica, con su nucleo de oro y perimetro de plata, muy bonitas.
> En el 2008 la XXV conferencia mundial de directores de casas de monedas, elegio a la pieza "Calendario Azteca", tambien denominada "Piedra de los Soles" como la mas bella moneda de plata del mundo, como parte de la " serie precolombina".
> Aqui os presento mi coleccion completa de dicha serie, algunas de ellas repetidas, asi comola Piedra de los Soles en tamaño de 1 y 2 onzas.
> En Mejico valoran extraordinaria la plata y se pueden comprar las monedas que emiten en los Bancos, por lo que sus colecciones son muy apreciadas y es complicado a veces adquirir las mismas.



A mí me han contestado desde un sitio oficial que distribuye monedas de la Casa de la Moneda (valga la redundancia), donde escribí interesándome por la moneda de los 5 soles. 

Me dicen textualmente:

"Ni Casa de Moneda ni nosotros podemos enviar por paquetería en México o el extranjero porque las mismas empresas de envío no lo permiten. 

Lo más sencillo es *que sus familiares o amigos acudan directamente a la tienda del Museo a comprar, o en su caso, a hacer el pedido.*

Los precios de las monedas son variables ya que están condicionados al valor de la plata en el momento en que el Museo hace la compra a Casa de Moneda, pero la variación es pequeña. De momento no tenemos en existencia *monedas de los soles en 5 onzas, pero podemos hacer el pedido y el costo aproximado es de $ 3,000.00 pesos mexicanos*. La de *2 onzas es de $ 1,675.00* aprox.

*No tenemos el costo de la de un kilo, pero lo preguntaremos y le volveremos a escribir.*

Con mucho gusto atenderemos personalmente a sus familiares o amigos".







Jo...no son baratas. La de 2 Oz son unos 98 euros (127 $US). Mis amigos no tendrían inconveniente en enviársela o llevarla de Mexico a California y desde allí enviármela a mí aquí, pero entre tanto envío me temo saldría cara, suponiendo que no hubiera problemas con aduanas. 

Creo que esperaré a ver si un alma bondadosa me la trae de Los Angeles ienso:


----------



## duval81 (24 Ene 2012)

Dekalogo10 dijo:


> A mí me han contestado desde un sitio oficial que distribuye monedas de la Casa de la Moneda (valga la redundancia), donde escribí interesándome por la moneda de los 5 soles.
> 
> Me dicen textualmente:
> 
> ...



Pues es cara, pero no me parece un desfase, viendo otras cosas que hay por ahí.
Una subasta de la del yin y el yang de fiyi (2 medias onzas) acaba de finalizar en 120, así que... siempre las hay más caras.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (25 Ene 2012)

duval81 dijo:


> Pues es cara, pero no me parece un desfase, viendo otras cosas que hay por ahí.
> Una subasta de la del yin y el yang de fiyi (2 medias onzas) acaba de finalizar en 120, así que... siempre las hay más caras.




Realmente, sí, porque la de 5 Oz cuesta 3000 pesos (175 euros), y en Alemania 320 €:

Mexiko Aztekenkalender "Piedra de los Soles" SP 5 Oz Silber - Goldmaus Münzinvest


----------



## duval81 (26 Ene 2012)

He encontrado esta web (creo que es el Banco Central de México) y salen las fotos en grande para poder ver los detalles:

Aztec collection

Colección Tolteca


Edito: no soy capaz de encontrar un enlace único con el listado completo.


----------



## Goldmaus (26 Mar 2012)

duval81 dijo:


> He encontrado esta web (creo que es el Banco Central de México) y salen las fotos en grande para poder ver los detalles:
> 
> Aztec collection
> 
> ...



La web es el sitio oficial del Banco de México. Ahí mismo está el listado completo de monedas y sus tiradas: Banxico - Plata

En el sitio oficial de la Casa de Moneda de México también se pueden ver detalles de la Colección Precolumbina: CMM - Colección Precolombina

- - - - -



duval81 dijo:


> Por cierto hay un movimiento que pide el uso de las monedas de plata como moneda corriente. Vi algún vídeo en youtube (creo que de oro directo o alguna otra).



Asociación Cívica Mexicana Pro Plata A.C.


----------



## duval81 (27 Mar 2012)

Dekalogo10 dijo:


> A mí me han contestado desde un sitio oficial que distribuye monedas de la Casa de la Moneda (valga la redundancia), donde escribí interesándome por la moneda de los 5 soles.
> 
> Me dicen textualmente:
> 
> ...




¿Museo de la Casa de la Moneda? ¿Está en México DF? ¿Tienes la web para comprarla?
Es que he descubierto recientemente que tengo familia por aquéllos lares, y la de 5 onzas por 180 euros, sería una bicoca...

¿sacaste la info de aquí?
http://www.cmm.gob.mx/precios/preciomedallas.pdf



---------- Mensaje añadido a las 13:45 ---------- El original se escribió a las 13:33 ----------




asqueado dijo:


> Esta es una de las colecciones que con alguna frecuencia saca la casa de la moneda de Mejico, podemos tambien mencionar como colecciones extraordinarias las 10 monedas de Animales en peligro de extincion, o las dos series de las monedas de los 32 estados de Mejico, en sus dos ediciones, una de plata entera completamente y otra bimetalica, con su nucleo de oro y perimetro de plata, muy bonitas.
> En el 2008 la XXV conferencia mundial de directores de casas de monedas, elegio a la pieza "Calendario Azteca", tambien denominada "Piedra de los Soles" como la mas bella moneda de plata del mundo, como parte de la " serie precolombina".
> Aqui os presento mi coleccion completa de dicha serie, algunas de ellas repetidas, asi comola Piedra de los Soles en tamaño de 1 y 2 onzas.
> En Mejico valoran extraordinaria la plata y se pueden comprar las monedas que emiten en los Bancos, por lo que sus colecciones son muy apreciadas y es complicado a veces adquirir las mismas.



Una cosa asqueado, las que tienes de la piedra de los soles, ¿son medallas?
Es que por lo que he visto por internet, la moneda pone "Calendario Azteca" arriba en lugar de "piedra de los soles" (aunque en la página de goldmaus pone "piedra de los soles" también).
En todo caso, las que tienen "piedra de los soles" no ponen valor facial. Aunque por otro lado, tal vez sólo tenga facial la de 1 kilo.

Lo digo por esto:

++ Casa de Moneda de México ++

La primera y la segunda tienen el calendario azteca en al anverso, con distinto reverso. Entiendo que sólo es moneda como tal la de 1 kilo.

Por otro lado no creo que tenga demasiada importancia, curiosidad más que otra cosa.


----------



## Goldmaus (27 Mar 2012)

a duval81: En la lista de precios está el domicilio en el DF donde se pueden comprar las monedas y medallas. Sólo ofrecen venta personal. Por Internet no venden nada y tampoco hacen envíos (de ahí la dificultad para comprar sus productos y traerlos a Europa).

De todos los productos oficiales de la CMM con una reproducción del llamado Calendario Azteca, sólo el de un kilo es una moneda, porque está encargado y repaldado por el Banxico y tiene un valor facial de 100 pesos. El resto son sólo medallas acunadas por la CMM.

El nombre correcto para el Calendario Azteca es Piedra del Sol o Piedra de los Soles, por ello tienen esa leyenda los dos tipos de medallas acunados por la casa de moneda.


----------



## asqueado (27 Mar 2012)

duval81 dijo:


> ¿Museo de la Casa de la Moneda? ¿Está en México DF? ¿Tienes la web para comprarla?
> Es que he descubierto recientemente que tengo familia por aquéllos lares, y la de 5 onzas por 180 euros, sería una bicoca...
> 
> ¿sacaste la info de aquí?
> ...



Efectivamente la piedra de los soles de 1/2-1 y 2 onzas son medallas no tienen valor facial, aqui te pongo una foto de las mias,















la unica que tiene valor facial es la de 1 kgrs 
Calendario Azteca (1 kg.)

Otra cosa olvidaros de comprar en el Banco de Mexico, Bancos comerciales y paginas web, porque no envian a Europa, tienes que tener algun contacto alli o familiar para que te las compren.
Yo tengo un amigo mejicano que tiene un hermano aqui trabajando y cada vez que venia me traia monedas, asi he realizado mi coleccion de todas las monedas conmemorativas que ha sacado la casa de la moneda de Mexico, aqui podeis verlas todas

Venta de monedas, medallas, billetes y otros productos numismáticos

luego existen distribuidores, tanto nacionales como internacioneles aqui teneis

los nacionales 
Distribuidores nacionales

olvidaros de ellos porque como os he dicho no envian a ningun sitio, pero si pueden comprar los familiares, como por ejemplo en el BBVA - Bancomer, donde mi amigo mejicano me compraba las monedas, en dicho banco le daban un justificante de compra por el precio de las monedas, el mismo que me entregaba a mi para abonarle.

o bien en los internacionales

Distribuidores internacionales

poco consegui cuando realizaba alguna gestion, con el inconveniente de que las monedas conmemorativas que sales en Mexico, sus ciudadanos las compran rapidamente, prefieren la plata antes que el dinero fiat.

La ultima coleccion que sacaron fue las monedas del bicentenario

Banxico lanza monedas del Bicentenario - Economía - CNNExpansion.com

le dije a mi amigo que me las comprara, en el ultimo correo que recibi de el me decia que estaba bastante complicado la compra de las mismas por la edicion limitada de las mismas, ya hace algunos meses que no me dice nada, ni me contesta a mis correos, no se lo que le habra ocurrido.


----------



## Goldmaus (27 Mar 2012)

A asqueado: Si tu amigo te contacta nuevamente, dale la dirección de la CMM para que compre ahí las monedas. Es más seguro encontrarlas ahí que en los bancos. Claro que también puede llamarles antes y ponerse de acuerdo con ellos para que se las reserven y él pase a recogerlas en un día acordado. Si son medallas, el pago lo haría al recogerlas; si son monedas, el pago lo tiene que hacer por depósito bancario anticipado.


----------



## duval81 (27 Mar 2012)

asqueado dijo:


> Efectivamente la piedra de los soles de 1/2-1 y 2 onzas son medallas no tienen valor facial, aqui te pongo una foto de las mias,
> 
> 
> la unica que tiene valor facial es la de 1 kgrs
> ...



A los de España les mandé un mail hace tiempo.
La FNMT me contestó que sólo distribuían algunas monedas determinadas, y el otro creo que ni me contestó o si me contestó me dijo que nones.


----------



## asqueado (27 Mar 2012)

Goldmaus dijo:


> A asqueado: Si tu amigo te contacta nuevamente, dale la dirección de la CMM para que compre ahí las monedas. Es más seguro encontrarlas ahí que en los bancos. Claro que también puede llamarles antes y ponerse de acuerdo con ellos para que se las reserven y él pase a recogerlas en un día acordado. Si son medallas, el pago lo haría al recogerlas; si son monedas, el pago lo tiene que hacer por depósito bancario anticipado.



Mira eso es bastante complicado, la CMM en muchas ocasiones no tiene nada o las monedas que vas buscando tampoco las tiene, como ejemplo te voy a poner lo que pasa aqui con el Banco de España, ahora vas a por 12K y no tiene ninguna y sin embargo todavia puedes encontrarlos en alguna sucursal bancaria, pues eso como he dicho antes èl las compra donde puede, generalmente me trae las monedas con las copias de los resguardos del BBVA-Bancomer, de lo que ha pagado por cada una, segun el dia de su compra y no solo de una ciudad, sino de varias, pues la ira comprando conforme les viene bien o donde las encuentra, no es nada facil, a veces me ha puesto un correo que ha encontrado la moneda en una numismatica o mercadillo por tal precio, y me pregunta si estoy conforme con ello para adquirirla, ya que la misma le esta resultado complicado comprarla y no la encuentra ya por ningun sitio, ojo que siempre me trae las monedas en estado SC o Prof y metidas en sus capsulas, eso se lo hice saber des un principio que no queria ninguna moneda que estuviera estropeada, ya que iban hacer para coleccion. Lo que si tiene claro que nunca me ha mandado nada por correo o agencia, ha tenido varias experiencias con envios dentro del continente americano y todos los envios se han perdido.


----------



## j.w.pepper (27 Mar 2012)

No entiendo como en un país con la historia artística y cultural que tiene España, no se acuñen monedas de 1 0z de plata 999 con un cierto premium, como hacen muchos países. Creo que generaría riqueza y puestos de trabajo, e incluso mejoraría algo nuestras maltrechas X. Señores de la FNMT deberían leer más estos hilos tan interesantes, acuñar Karillos es limitarse demasiado en mi modesta opinión.


----------



## asqueado (27 Mar 2012)

duval81 dijo:


> A los de España les mandé un mail hace tiempo.
> La FNMT me contestó que sólo distribuían algunas monedas determinadas, y el otro creo que ni me contestó o si me contestó me dijo que nones.



Claro duval81, ya lo he comentado anteriormente con los distribuidos nacionales e internacionales, todas esas gestiones las realice yo hace muuuuucho tiempo y tampoco saque nada positivo, donde si veo con bastante frecuencia es en la pagina ebay.de en el apartado de las monedas de Mexico tienen algun surtido de ella, pero no todo lo que se desearia.

Edito: Se me ha pasado decirte que la FNMT quizas te ofrecerian las correspondientes monedas mejicanas de las Serie Iberoamericana


----------



## Goldmaus (21 Abr 2012)

asqueado dijo:


> Mira eso es bastante complicado, la CMM en muchas ocasiones no tiene nada o las monedas que vas buscando tampoco las tiene, como ejemplo te voy a poner lo que pasa aqui con el Banco de España, ahora vas a por 12K y no tiene ninguna y sin embargo todavia puedes encontrarlos en alguna sucursal bancaria, pues eso como he dicho antes èl las compra donde puede, generalmente me trae las monedas con las copias de los resguardos del BBVA-Bancomer, de lo que ha pagado por cada una, segun el dia de su compra y no solo de una ciudad, sino de varias, pues la ira comprando conforme les viene bien o donde las encuentra, no es nada facil, a veces me ha puesto un correo que ha encontrado la moneda en una numismatica o mercadillo por tal precio, y me pregunta si estoy conforme con ello para adquirirla, ya que la misma le esta resultado complicado comprarla y no la encuentra ya por ningun sitio, ojo que siempre me trae las monedas en estado SC o Prof y metidas en sus capsulas, eso se lo hice saber des un principio que no queria ninguna moneda que estuviera estropeada, ya que iban hacer para coleccion. Lo que si tiene claro que nunca me ha mandado nada por correo o agencia, ha tenido varias experiencias con envios dentro del continente americano y todos los envios se han perdido.



Disculpa que recién comente este tema. Tu amigo puede llamar a la CMM en San Luis Potosí, que es donde acunan las monedas, y ahi pedirlas. También tendría que pagar por anticipado, pero con la ventaja de que después podría pasar por ellas a las oficinas de la CMM en el D.F. Sólo tiene que ponerse de acuerdo con ellos con todos los detalles de la transacción.

Y lo mismo con los bancos. El listado de distribuidores tiene los datos de los responsables de la sección o departamento de metales preciosos. En general son muy amables y podrían ayudarle a encontrar una sucursal donde pudiesen tener las monedas o, incluso, enviársela a la sucursal más cercana.

Un par de detalles con los bancos: cada uno está un poco especializado en algunos productos, así que no es posible encontrar todos en uno solo. Y muchas veces sólo le venden o le consiguen o le dan prioridad a sus clientes.

Disculpa que no pueda garantizar que ambos métodos funcionen siempre o como uno desea; sin embargo, creo que vale la pena probarlos.


----------



## asqueado (21 Abr 2012)

Goldmaus dijo:


> Disculpa que recién comente este tema. Tu amigo puede llamar a la CMM en San Luis Potosí, que es donde acunan las monedas, y ahi pedirlas. También tendría que pagar por anticipado, pero con la ventaja de que después podría pasar por ellas a las oficinas de la CMM en el D.F. Sólo tiene que ponerse de acuerdo con ellos con todos los detalles de la transacción.
> 
> Y lo mismo con los bancos. El listado de distribuidores tiene los datos de los responsables de la sección o departamento de metales preciosos. En general son muy amables y podrían ayudarle a encontrar una sucursal donde pudiesen tener las monedas o, incluso, enviársela a la sucursal más cercana.
> 
> ...



Gracias Goldmaus por la explicacion, pero me temo mucho que a mi amigo le halla ocurrido algo, ya que llevo bastante tiempo poniendole correos y no me contesta, ojala este bien, pero casi todas las semanas intercambiabamos impresiones y le solicitaba las nuevas novedades que salian.
Yo queria pedirle que me comprara las dos monedas de 2 onzas del Centenario de la Revolucion, El Ferrocarril y La Soldadera

Centenario de la Revolución

Tambien tenia pendiente que me comprara dos monedas la de Don Quijote de la Mancha y el Lobo Mexicano ya que le estaba costando mucho trabajo encontrarlas para terminar la coleccion de Monedas Conmemorativas












Monedas conmemorativas

No se si en alguna ocasion lei que habias traido monedas desde ese pais a Alemania, pues si tu me las puedes proporcionar me lo dices porque sigo estando interesado en las mismas.
No se si ya sabes que van a salir una nueva serie, denominada Herencia Numismatica de Mexico

Herencia Numismática de México - Nueva serie. - Taringa!

a la cual tambien estoy interesado conforme salgan al mercado, pues lo mismo te digo que si las puedes traer desde alli, pues me lo dices, incluso algun que otro forero quiera adquirir la misma, se podria hacer entonces una relacion de todos los interesados.


----------



## Goldmaus (22 Abr 2012)

Hola asqueado, antes que nada espero todo esté bien con tu amigo. 

Sí, pude traer algunas monedas y medallas de allá pero fue algo complicado -fue a través de un tercero, como en tu caso, porque no encontré algún distribuidor oficial que quisiera traerlas- y además, como vendedor de profesión, tuve que pagar los impuestos correspondientes de importación porque los productos eran para la tienda.

Las monedas del Centenario de la Revolución puedo pedírselas a un distribuidor, porque alguna vez las tuvo en venta. Espero que las pueda traer nuevamente. Cuando tenga una respuesta de él te aviso.

La del Quijote de 2 Oz Proof ya no es posible conseguirla en el BdM ni en la CMM. Lo sé porque también la estoy buscando desde hace mucho tiempo e incluso platiqué con un funcionario del BdM duante la WMF de Berlin y él me lo confirmó. La he encontrado en un sitio de subastas por un equivalente a 230 euros (sin envío y sin impuestos de importación) pero nadie se anima a enviarla a Alemania.

La del Lobo Mexicano también está agotada, aunque esta también la he visto en el sitio de subastas a precios equivalentes entre 86 y 104 euros (sin envíos a Europa). Por si te interesa, acá hay una oferta en EEUU de un vendedor que hace envíos a todo el mundo: Mexico 1998 Wolf with Pup (como referencia, no recomendación, porque al vendedor no lo conozco y por ello no podría recomendarlo ni asegurar nada sobre su seriedad).

Y sí, de la nueva serie ya sabía, aunque se han tardado en acunarla. Pero esta vez ya estoy en contacto directo con la CMM para comprarlas cuando estén a la venta. Al mismo tiempo estoy buscando la forma de traerlas. Vamos a ver si funciona 

Buen domingo


----------



## asqueado (22 Abr 2012)

Goldmaus dijo:


> Hola asqueado, antes que nada espero todo esté bien con tu amigo.
> 
> Sí, pude traer algunas monedas y medallas de allá pero fue algo complicado -fue a través de un tercero, como en tu caso, porque no encontré algún distribuidor oficial que quisiera traerlas- y además, como vendedor de profesión, tuve que pagar los impuestos correspondientes de importación porque los productos eran para la tienda.
> 
> ...



Gracias por contestarme, apuntame cuando recibas monedas de la nueva seria de mejico, ya me diras algo.


----------



## hazaña (21 Ene 2013)

Excelente hilo, que refloto para preguntar una duda.

Hace un tiempo que colecciono monedas mexicanas antiguas, ahora que empiezo con precolombinas me surgen dudas de peso.

En el krause y sitios de internet dan el peso de las precolombinas como 1 onza, pero a mi me pesan hasta 31,35 gr.
La moneda en cuestión es de un vendedor de fiar y con estuche y certificado de zeca... pero eran un padre y un hijo y no se fiaban de la mitad de la cuadrilla.

He releído el hilo de las tolerancias, pero 0.25gr me sigue pareciendo tanto en monedas hechas asi de bien. Me podríais confirmar aquellos que las tenéis a mano?

Se trata de una 1993 palma con cocodrilo.


----------



## fff (21 Ene 2013)

Puedes poner fotos? A mi 0,25 me parece totalmente aceptable, hasta te diria que 0,5 gramos en una onza de plata...


----------



## hazaña (21 Ene 2013)

fff dijo:


> Puedes poner fotos? A mi 0,25 me parece totalmente aceptable, hasta te diria que 0,5 gramos en una onza de plata...



eBay Italia - Aste online e shopping a prezzo fisso

No es que compre en el extranjero, es que ahora estoy en Italia.


----------



## hazaña (21 Ene 2013)

Mavbv1976 preciosa colección, 
a mi me van mas antiguas, me acabo de hacer con una de las ultimas 5 pesos que me faltan a un precio optimo;

eBay Italia - Aste online e shopping a prezzo fisso


----------



## fff (21 Ene 2013)

Te sere sincero, yo no las he pesado, las compre en numismaticas de buena reputacion y me fio perfectamente. Es mas, una tuve que abrir la capsula para quitar una pequeña mota que quedaba mal, y me costó un sudor.
A priori, por la foto, me parece buena. Una cosa es que te diera menos de 30,5, lo cual seria sospechosamente mosquante... pero como comente en un hilo parecido, una kookaburra puede llegar a pesar 31,7! y es absolutamente buena.

PD: La version proof en las colombinas es espectacular...


----------



## hazaña (21 Ene 2013)

mabv1976 dijo:


> Wow...espreciosa
> En la Casa de la Moneda es complicado encontrar esas, pero hay una numismática en la zona de Universidad donde tienen antiguas, si vuelvo pronto por allí te puedo pillar algunas.
> Antiguas tengo pesos de oro, toda la colección menos la moneda de 10 pesos, en otro momento subo las fotos, ahora estoy liado con la presentación de impuestos.. Luego te digo los pesos de la moneda precolombina,,
> Saludos



Gracias, pero asi tengo una excusa mas para darme un viajecito...
En la casa de la moneda, los precios son honestos?
De las de oro a mi me falta la mas bonita, de 20 pesos, después de la ostia económica con la de 50 pesos tendra que esperar.
Te puedo preguntar cuanto pesa el columnario? 




fff dijo:


> Te sere sincero, yo no las he pesado, las compre en numismaticas de buena reputacion y me fio perfectamente. Es mas, una tuve que abrir la capsula para quitar una pequeña mota que quedaba mal, y me costó un sudor.
> A priori, por la foto, me parece buena. Una cosa es que te diera menos de 30,5, lo cual seria sospechosamente mosquante... pero como comente en un hilo parecido, una kookaburra puede llegar a pesar 31,7! y es absolutamente buena.
> PD: La version proof en las colombinas es espectacular...



Gracias, mas traquilo...
Aunque las compre en sitios de reputación, calibre y bascula siempre, a veces es mas por toquetearlas y que les de el aire...
No suelo ser desconfiado, pero aun estoy estudiando las mexicanas y nunca se sabe.

Gracias


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Ene 2013)

Hola, mabv1976: Excelente colección de monedas que tienes, dan una sana envidia... Espero que las disfrutes el tiempo que creas oportuno, y ojalá sea toda tu vida. Eso es algo que los "inversores" no suelen "apreciar", porque además no lo "conocen", y es que algunos -muchos- coleccionamos monedas de Plata, y también de Oro, porque nos gustan ese tipo de monedas o la Numismática en general.
En lo personal, tengo amplias colecciones de monedas de Plata, pero no solo por el metal, sino por "otras" cosas. También tengo una amplia colección de monedas griegas y romanas antiguas y para los que sólo "ven" el metal, les diré que tengo denarios, que sabes no pesan prácticamente nada, y que puedo vender en cualquier momento y a un precio muy superior a 1 Onza de Plata.
En fin, mabv1976, lo dicho: que disfrutes de tan maravillosa colección.
Saludos cordiales.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Ene 2013)

Hola, mabv1976: Pues sí tengo la suerte, y también las "pelas" que me han costado, de tener "partes" de la Historia. Es una "sensación" muy especial cuando uno tiene en sus manos una moneda de ese tipo, es cómo si te preguntarás qué vivencías ha tenido... Bueno, aparte de los denarios, poseo monedas muchísimo más antiguas, evidentemente griegas.
Te diré, a modo de resumen, que el denario ha sido por excelencia la unidad de plata romana. Ha sido la moneda que ha tenido mayor difusión y trascendencia en la Historia. Fijate que el término "dinero" procede de denario. Bueno, cuando "nació" con un peso teórico de aproximadamente 4,5 gramos de Plata y con una pureza del 98% y, efectivamente, el denario estuvo sujeto a fuertes devaluaciones que afectaron a su tamaño y pureza.
Para los que conocemos la Historia romana observamos un evidente paralelismo entre la devaluación del denario y del USD. Ya sabes aquello de que la Historia es repetitiva...
He visualizado lo último de Kaiser y está claro que la situación es preocupante, de ahí que todo el mundo vaya buscando "refugio" en los Metales preciosos, pero ¡ojo! con esto porque el Sistema también lo "sabe" y ya veremos qué se saca de la manga para intentar apropiarse de ellos... Eso sí, siempre que se cumplan las peores expectativas, pero bueno vamos a tener "esperanzas" en que prolongarán su sistema Ponzi.
De momento, yo voy a lo mío: monedas de Plata y también "premium" porque me gusta y llevo décadas con la Numismática y todavía el mundo no se ha acabado.
Saludos cordiales.


----------



## fff (22 Ene 2013)

Las precolombinas son para mi la coleccion cerrada más bonita que he visto y que se puede conseguir todavia a un precio razonable para ser de hace mas de una decada.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Ene 2013)

Hola, mabv1976: Ciertamente, veo que has "profundizado" en aspectos de la Historia, porque el Imperio Romano, entre otros, se fue al garete producto de la Hiperinflación y no por las famosas "invasiones" bárbaras, porque contrariamente a lo que se piensa, en esos momentos, el ejército romano tenía un potencial tremendo, pero claro compuesto por "bárbaros" que querían cobrar en Oro y claro éste ya no existía en el volumen que se precisaba. 
El proceso seguido fue más o menos como indicas: las guerras, el "Pan y Circo" que suponía más de 1/3 de los ingresos del Imperio, devaluaciones sucesivas de la moneda, fracaso de modelos económicos, Hiperinflación (1000% en diferentes períodos), revueltas sociales y militares para finalmente colapsar. Más o menos estamos siguiendo el mismo "Patrón". ¿No te parece?
Bueno, no he estudiado a Filipo, pero dada la juventud de su hijo Alejandro, me imagino que éste hizo realidad lo que tenía "pensado" su padre. Por cierto, tengo monedas de la época de Filipo... Mi personaje favorito siempre ha sido Aníbal, luego Espartaco y después Alejandro Magno, ya ves que me van los "clásicos". Estaban hechos de otra "pasta"...
También yo querría que este mundo cambiara, pero me temo que todavía hace falta tiempo para que la gente "despierte" de una p. vez. Hemos tenido muchos años de "relajación", perdida de valores, etc. y eso cuesta recuperarlo. Además, todas las "revoluciones" suelen llevar derramamiento de sangre, en mayor o menor medida, pero los procesos suelen ser bastante similares.
Aunque te pueda parecer "extraño" pienso que ese "cambio" nos puede llegar desde los Estados Unidos, pero eso ya formaría parte de otro hilo.
mabv1976, siempre es un placer dialogar contigo.
Saludos cordiales.


----------



## taipan (22 Ene 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Te diré, a modo de resumen, que el denario ha sido por excelencia la unidad de plata romana. Ha sido la moneda que ha tenido mayor difusión y trascendencia en la Historia. Fijate que el término "dinero" procede de denario. Bueno, cuando "nació" con un peso teórico de aproximadamente 4,5 gramos de Plata y con una pureza del 98% y, efectivamente, el denario estuvo sujeto a fuertes devaluaciones que afectaron a su tamaño y pureza.



A riesgo de que los compañeros del foro se quejen por _off topic_... 

¿Cual seria, a tu juicio, el denario mas representativo? 

Yo tambien soy de los que me gusta tener a demás de una inversión "pedazos de historia" en las manos (columnarios -los dolares de la época-, macuquinas, etc...) y me gustaria adquirir algun denario pero con cierto peso histórico. Gracias y de nuevo perdon por el _off topic._


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Ene 2013)

Hola, Taipan: Bueno, no creo que los compañeros del hilo se quejen por el "off topic", a fin de cuentas a la gente que le gusta la Numismática suele gustarnos e informarnos de cuanto concierne a ella. Es "diferente" a quienes sólo buscan "valor" en las monedas, porque aquí suele haberlo por partida doble.
En los denarios has de tener en cuenta un factor y es la devaluación a que me he referido. Piensa que en el siglo I d.C. el "aureus", la moneda de Oro romana, se fraccionaba en 25 denarios de Plata. Para que te hagas una idea del grado de Hiperinflación que se alcanzó en el Imperio Romano, y por tanto la alteración del porcentaje de la Plata en el denario, en el año 275 d.C. el aureus oscilaba entre 600 y 1000 denarios comunes. Y la devaluación continuó...
En definitiva, la Crisis económica del siglo III cercenó al Imperio romano. Diocleciano intentó frenar la debacle con su famoso "Edicto de Precios", pero sin éxito.
¿El denario más representativo para mí? El que nunca tendré... El Denario de los "Idus de Marzo" de Bruto, uno de los asesinos de Julio César en el 44 a.C. ¿Por qué nunca lo tendré? = ¡546.250$! que es que se pagó por él en su subasta. Otro muy representativo para mí, pero que tampoco nunca tendré, es el Denario de Casio, otro de los asesinos de Julio César.
Aunque creo que en tu caso, que buscas un "trozo" de Historia, cualquier denario puede cumplir esa "exigencia". Si son de tiempos de la República mejor, pero suelen ser más caros. Aquí, en los denarios, me gusta cuanto más antiguos mejor y también cuenta el estado de conservación. Pero te animo a que te compres alguno, aunque no sea de los más relevantes, porque cumplirá tus expectativas sin excesivo gasto.
Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Pollopelon (23 Ene 2013)

Hola, una pregunta de novato ¿Donde se puede comprar denarios con seguridad y desde que precios los hay?

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Ene 2013)

Hola, Pollopellon: Una respuesta breve, para no abusar de este hilo que está dedicado a otro tipo de monedas. Quien lo desee que abra hilo sobre los denarios. Bien, respecto a lo que planteas, hay varias formas de comprar los denarios: numismáticas (caras), coleccionistas con referencias o en subastas tipo eBay u otras, aunque en éstas últimas fijate en que el vendedor sea alguien "habitual" en la venta de monedas romanas, mira el volumen de las transacciones y los comentarios que tiene sobre sus ventas. Los coleccionistas ya sabemos donde comprarlas, pero claro tampoco vamos a buscarnos "competidores" y encarecer el producto.
Precios hay muchos, pero para alguien que empieza no pagaría más de 35 euros, aunque los precios medios pueden oscilar alrededor de los 75 euros para los denarios comunes. Por supuesto, para los de 35 euros tendrás que ir a subasta. Los más comunes a esos precios serán los de Gordiano III, Julia Domna, Septimio Severo, etc. De todas formas, en los últimos tiempos, se observa un ligero aumento en los precios a pesar de la crisis.
En fin, que tengas suerte. 
Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Pollopelon (23 Ene 2013)

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta, investigare por ebay como me dices. 

Saludos


----------



## MrMonedas (23 Ene 2013)

Yo los denarios los veo demasiado pequeñajos con todos mis respetos. Estuve tentado de comprar uno, pero cuando vi que eran como las monedas de 10 ctmos me eche para atrás.
Una cosa llevo a la otra y descubri los bullions


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Ene 2013)

Pues ya ves lo que "cuestan"... ¡Si llegan a ser más "grandes"!


----------



## MrMonedas (23 Ene 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Pues ya ves lo que "cuestan"... ¡Si llegan a ser más "grandes"!



Sí, si son en buena calidad (XF o EF) cuestan un ojo de la cara. Si no, son baratos pero con poco valor numismático.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (23 Ene 2013)

Es una lastima que esta interesante conversacion no se haya realizado en un hilo especifico a denarios, porque tecnicamente ahora es "ruido" en un hilo de precolombinas. :S


----------



## hazaña (23 Ene 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Es una lastima que esta interesante conversacion no se haya realizado en un hilo especifico a denarios, porque tecnicamente ahora es "ruido" en un hilo de precolombinas. :S



A mi también me interesa mucho, me he permitido; http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/386777-denarios.html#post8172638

Si alguno no le gustan sus comentarios ahí, me diga y los borro.
Espero que se cree una buena fuente de conocimientos, si no os gusta que se pierda en el foro.


----------



## mario_sg (15 Feb 2013)

Como los denarios tienen su propio hilo voy a intentar repescar el original. 
mabv1976, a día de hoy, cuál sería la forma más viable de hacerme con un par de monedas de 2,1 y 1/5 oz de la piedra de los soles? 
Si encuentro a alguien en Mexico que pueda enviarlas, hay alguna posibilidad de que las encuentre fácilmente? san luis de potosi? mexico df?
Cuánto serían más o menos los gasto de envío?
Muchas gracias!


----------



## hazaña (16 Feb 2013)

Si te vale, yo he comprado de este vendedor; 
eBay My World - mexicollection

esta en mexico, y es de fiar, al menos a mi me ha enviado 2 monedas raras de 5 pesos a buen precio y relativamente rápido, yo le contacto y le compro fuera de ebay aqui:
mexicollection@yahoo.com
tu veras, el riesgo de que la aduana lo tase o se pierda existe,
si le contactas déjanos por qui el precio que te de


----------



## mario_sg (16 Feb 2013)

Muchas gracias hazaña (tengo q aprender cómo se agradece un post)
Contactaré con él a ver que me puede conseguir


----------



## mario_sg (18 Feb 2013)

Buenas,
Me puse en contacto con el vendedor recomendado por hazaña y estos son los precios que me dio:

$150 2 oz
$75 1 oz
$40 1/2 oz
$14 1/10 oz

El dolar está a 0'7474 así que quedaría
€112 2 oz
€56 1 oz
€30 1/2 oz
€10.5 1/10 oz

¿Cómo lo veis?


----------



## fff (18 Feb 2013)

Bullion o Proof?


----------



## mario_sg (18 Feb 2013)

Son todas Proof


----------



## fff (18 Feb 2013)

yo compraria solo las 24 de 1 oz si las tiene todas.


----------



## mario_sg (18 Feb 2013)

24? Te refieres a una por año? No empezaron en 1993?
De todos modos eso se me iría de mi presupuesto. Había pensado en un par de 1 y 1/2 o una de 2,1 y 1/2.


----------



## fff (18 Feb 2013)

Vete al principio del hilo, hay 24, es coleccion cerrada.


----------



## mario_sg (18 Feb 2013)

fff creo que tú hablas de la serie precolombina completa, yo sólo quiero la piedra de los dioses (El calendario azteca). 
Por lo que he visto en el foro en Enero del año pasado la de 2 oz estaba en 120$ comprada directamente en México, desde mi total inexperiencia me parece un buen precio.


----------



## fff (18 Feb 2013)

hombre... el hilo era de eso, no?


----------



## marquen2303 (19 Feb 2013)

mario_sg dijo:


> fff creo que tú hablas de la serie precolombina completa, yo sólo quiero la piedra de los dioses (El calendario azteca).
> Por lo que he visto en el foro en Enero del año pasado la de 2 oz estaba en 120$ comprada directamente en México, desde mi total inexperiencia me parece un buen precio.



hola mario_sg una pregunta cuanto te cobra por el envio y te comento algo sobre la aduana???


----------



## mario_sg (20 Feb 2013)

Marque2303 lo que suele hacer para evitar aduana es enviarlo en varias partes por correo "registrado" (textualmnt). Un pakete con la de 2 oz costaria 7$, otro con la de 1, 1/2 y 1/10 oz costaria 8$. Parece que lo ha hecho mas veces y q lo tiene controlado. Creo que finalmente obtare por comprar dos de 1oz. Comentare los resultados.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (23 May 2013)

asqueado dijo:


> En el 2008 la XXV conferencia mundial de directores de casas de monedas, elegio a la pieza "Calendario Azteca", tambien denominada "Piedra de los Soles" como la mas bella moneda de plata del mundo, como parte de la " serie precolombina".
> Aqui os presento mi coleccion completa de dicha serie, algunas de ellas repetidas, asi comola Piedra de los Soles en tamaño de 1 y 2 onzas.



Asqueado, he tenido un problema con una compra (http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ico-calendario-azteca-vs-piedra-de-soles.html) y como veo que dominas (también ) de estas monedas te pregunto directamente: el Calendario Azteca que te he puesto y que es diferente de la "Piedra de los Soles", tiene un valor equivalente?


----------



## asqueado (23 May 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Asqueado, he tenido un problema con una compra (http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ico-calendario-azteca-vs-piedra-de-soles.html) y como veo que dominas (también ) de estas monedas te pregunto directamente: el Calendario Azteca que te he puesto y que es diferente de la "Piedra de los Soles", tiene un valor equivalente?



ya te he contestado en

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...io-azteca-vs-piedra-de-soles.html#post9109081



.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (29 May 2013)

Me permito dejar el enlace del vendedor de ebay por si alguien mas está interesado en sus buenos precios, además de la Piedra de los Soles tenia varias pre-colombinas: eBay Mi mundo - bellacoin


----------



## conde84 (11 Nov 2013)

Hola,estoy pensando en empezar con esta serie de monedas pero al venderse tan pocas no se que precio seria lo suyo pagar por cada una.

¿las BU a 40/42 euros seria un buen precio?

gracias


----------



## fff (11 Nov 2013)

No es mal precio. Pero cójete la coleccion completa. La ultima serie que me faltaba tuve que pagar mas por ella, porque no la encontraba. La dificultad de estas colecciones consiste en encontrarlas. Por un poco más yo me iria a la version proof. Luce una pasada...


----------



## conde84 (11 Nov 2013)

El tema es ese,que es muy dificil encontrar este tipo de monedas y en proof ya ni te digo.


¿con la coleccion completa te refieres a las 24 de golpe?
¿compensa pagar 10 euros mas y tenerla en proof?
¿tanta diferencia hay?


----------



## fff (12 Nov 2013)

Sí, las 24.
compensa? bueno, es muy subjetivo, pero ya que te metes en harina. En este caso yo creo que su valor es más alto y no hay color... pero claro, te tiene que entrar en el presupuesto... Para mi es una coleccion clasica. Pero siempre encontraras a alguien que no la aprecie. Mira a ver que tal se cotiza por los ebay/tiendas alemanas...


----------



## conde84 (13 Nov 2013)

Pues por ebay,lo poco que hay las BU entre 40 y 43 euros y las proof entre 55 y 70 euros.
Aun que tampoco hay mucho donde elegir,solo un par de vendedores ofrecen.

Las proof son preciosas,pero el precio y mas para 24 piezas....


----------



## makokillo (25 Ene 2014)

Acaban de llegarme las ultimas monedas que me faltaban para completar la colección )

Quiero dar las gracias a fff y a asqueado por descubrirme esta MAGNIFICA colección, sin lugar a dudas la mejor que tengo por encima de kanguros, lunares, pandas, kookaburras , elefantes, monos, etc.
Es una colección que recomiendo encarecidamente a todo aquel que se la pueda permitir. A pesar de que la colección ya va teniendo sus años, de su baja tirada, de que está cerrada y de que hay muy poca oferta, no tiene un precio excesivamente caro. A dia de hoy se pueden encontrar las onzas en BU a unos 40/45 € y las de acabado Proof sobre 60€.

Os dejo la colección completa en proof

*Serie AZTECA 100 pesos 1992*

_Guerrero Águila_
La cabeza del Guerrero Águila representa la imagen idealizada de un joven azteca, cuyo deber consistía en destacarse en la guerra y obtener el alimento sagrado de los dioses. Los caballeros Águila, la élite militar azteca, eran una casta privilegiada de valientes soldados nombrados por la nobleza. Su atuendo simbolizaba el poderío y la ferocidad que el rito a Huitzilopochtli, guerrero del sol, demandaba.







_Xochipilli_
Esta figura representa al dios de las flores, cuyo cuerpo se halla cubierto con tatuajes florales y para quien se dedicaban los jardines mediante ritos complejos. Los aztecas llevaban a cabo guerras floridas, un rito militar representado de común acuerdo entre dos o más comunidades rivales para simbolizar la renovación de la sociedad y la naturaleza. 







_Brasero Efigie_
Representa el rostro de Tláloc, dios de la lluvia y uno de los dioses de la creación. Es una de las deidades aztecas más importantes. Se solía creer que las lágrimas que fluyen por sus mejillas fertilizaban y regeneraban a los cuerpos enterrados en tierras aztecas. 







_Huehuetéotl_
El Huehuetéotl es una de las deidades más antiguas en Mesoamérica. Se le conoce como "el viejo dios del fuego". La escultura sugiere la asociación de los dioses del fuego y agua en tiempos de los aztecas. Gobernaban el centro del universo, manteniendo el equilibrio del cosmos. 







*Serie AZTECA 5 pesos 1993*

_Guerrero Águila_
La cabeza del Guerrero Águila representa la imagen idealizada de un joven azteca, cuyo deber consistía en destacarse en la guerra y obtener el alimento sagrado de los dioses. Los caballeros Águila, la élite militar azteca, eran una casta privilegiada de valientes soldados nombrados por la nobleza. Su atuendo simbolizaba el poderío y la ferocidad que el rito a Huitzilopochtli, guerrero del sol, demandaba.







_Xochipilli_
Esta figura representa al dios de las flores, cuyo cuerpo se halla cubierto con tatuajes florales y para quien se dedicaban los jardines mediante ritos complejos. Los aztecas llevaban a cabo guerras floridas, un rito militar representado de común acuerdo entre dos o más comunidades rivales para simbolizar la renovación de la sociedad y la naturaleza. 







_Brasero Efigie_
Representa el rostro de Tláloc, dios de la lluvia y uno de los dioses de la creación. Es una de las deidades aztecas más importantes. Se solía creer que las lágrimas que fluyen por sus mejillas fertilizaban y regeneraban a los cuerpos enterrados en tierras aztecas. 







_Huehuetéotl_
El Huehuetéotl es una de las deidades más antiguas en Mesoamérica. Se le conoce como "el viejo dios del fuego". La escultura sugiere la asociación de los dioses del fuego y agua en tiempos de los aztecas. Gobernaban el centro del universo, manteniendo el equilibrio del cosmos. 







*Serie VERACRUZ 5 pesos 1993*
_
Carita sonriente_
Esta pequeña figura de terracota es uno de los más originales y característicos productos de la cultura prehispánica de Veracruz. Las caritas sonrientes eran colocadas como ofrendas en tumbas y supuestamente estaban dotadas de poderes mágicos para cantar y bailar para los fallecidos en su siguiente vida.







_Bajorelieve de El Tajín_
Esta moneda muestra el detalle de una pared que fue encontrada en las ruinas de la zona arqueológica de El Tajín. Representa el ritual del juego de pelota, uno de los más impresionantes de las civilizaciones precolombinas. El bajorrelieve, característico de la cultura Totonaca, muestra un motivo con claros y estilizados ornamentos.







_Palma con cocodrilo_
La naturaleza anfibia de los cocodrilos fascinaba a los indios totonacas y formaba parte integral del mundo de su civilización costeña. El artista habilidosamente explotaba el espacio del que disponía curveando la cola del animal para seguir la forma de una palma.







_Anciano con brasero_
Esta estatuilla de terracota fue descubierta en el Centro de las Mesas en el estado de Veracruz. Representa al dios del fuego, un hombre viejo cargando un brasero en su cabeza. Fue esculpida con un sobresaliente realismo y da fe de los intercambios culturales entre las civilizaciones Totonaca y Teotihuacana al mezclar elementos de ambas.







*Serie MAYA 5 pesos 1994*

_Chaac Mool_
Muestra a un ser humano en una posición incómoda, semirecostado, sosteniendo un disco o plato entre sus manos sobre el estómago. Este tipo de esculturas se relacionan con la manera en que los mayas realizaban sus sacrificios. Cuando menos 14 figurillas en esta posición se han encontrado en Chichén-Itzá. Se conoce de otras en la región central de México y en diferentes partes de Mesoamérica.







_Mascarón del Dios Chaac_
Este tipo de figurillas fue uno de los elementos decorativos más persistentes a través de la evolución del pueblo maya. El motivo que se reproduce en esta moneda se encuentra en la extraña fachada del templo de Kabah, en la península de Yucatán, en donde se encuentran estilizadas representaciones de la máscara de Chaac, el dios de la lluvia.


----------



## makokillo (25 Ene 2014)

_
Lápida tumba de Palenque_
En la moneda se ilustra un fragmento de un bajorrelieve encontrado en una cámara funeraria del Templo de las Inscripciones en Palenque. Este sepulcro, sin igual en las culturas precolombinas, contiene un sarcófago monolítico de casi 10 pies de largo. Sirvió como cámara mortuoria para un importante dignatario del pueblo maya.







_Dintel 26_
Esta pieza fue encontrada en las ruinas de Yaxchilán y representa una escena ritual e ilustra la maestría de la escultura maya. Muestra a una mujer entregando una cabeza o máscara de jaguar a un dignatario o alto sacerdote. Los arqueólogos encontraron que la única manera de percatarse del rango o clase de las figuras en este tipo de dinteles es revisando el diseño de la ropa y la actitud del personaje.






*
Serie OLMECA 5 pesos 1996*

_Señor de las Limas_
Esta extraordinaria escultura de jade representa un sacerdote con un "Niño Jaguar" en sus brazos. Según los arqueólogos, se relaciona con los rituales de fertilidad y maternidad. Fue encontrada en el Valle de las Limas, Veracruz. 







_Hombre Jaguar_
Estas pequeñas figurillas son uno de los más sobresalientes ejemplos de la escultura Olmeca. Los "Hombres Jaguar" se encuentran en una variedad de poses y actitudes, pero las esculturas más comunes son las que muestran a un personaje sentado que lleva puesto un casco. Todas las figuras tienen sus características faciales alteradas para, de alguna manera, parecerse a un jaguar, animal que fue el centro de los rituales olmecas.







_El Luchador_
Esta extraordinaria escultura de piedra fue hallada en Santa María Uxpanapa, Veracruz. Representa a un hombre sentado con sus brazos en una actitud dinámica, como si estuviese peleando o practicando algún tipo de deporte. Mide 66 centímetros de alto aproximadamente.







_Hacha Ceremonial_
Esta pequeña hacha de jade tiene finos grabados y representa a un hombre Jaguar. Esta hacha presenta una fisura en forma de "V", característica de las herramientas rituales del período medio de la era pre-clásica.







*Serie TEOTIHUACANA 5 pesos 1997*
_
Disco de la muerte_
Esta extraordinaria escultura hecha de piedra representa la muerte, que era un tema importante y común entre la gente de esta cultura.







_Máscara_
Estas magníficas máscaras de piedra formaban parte del ajuar funerario de los altos personajes de esta cultura.







_Vasija_
Este diseño está basado en una vasija que representa una figura humana sentada, proveniente de la cultura teotihuacana. Al igual que esta vasija, existen otras figurillas antropomorfas cuyo significado se desconoce, pero se cree que representan deidades o dignatarios.







_Jugador de pelota_
Estas figuras fueron moldeadas en barro anaranjado. Este tipo de cerámica prevaleció en una etapa específica del desarrollo de la cultura teotihuacana. Estas figurillas fueron de suma importancia para el sistema comercial de Teotihuacán, mismo que abarcó casi todas las regiones mesoamericanas. 







*Serie TOLTECA 5 pesos 1998*

_Quetzalcóatl_
Reproducción de un relieve que representa el nacimiento de Ce-Acatl Topilzin Quetzalcóatl, hijo de Mixcóatl. Ce-Acatl llevó a los toltecas, una vez establecidos en Tula Xicocotitlan en el actual estado de Hidalgo, a un esplendor y una gran expansión a partir de finales del siglo X d.C. Gobernó a esta civilización del año 925 al 950 d.C. Rodeando a la moneda, se encuentra una gráfila, cuyo diseño se basa en el cinturón de una figura de Quetzalcóatl. 







_Jaguar_
Representa una escultura conocida como "Jaguar", animal adorado por los toltecas. Rodea a esta reproducción, una gráfila, cuyo diseño se basa en un gráfico de una de las columnas del Templo de Quetzalcóatl-Tlahuizcalpantecuhtli. Esta pieza, actualmente se encuentra en el Museo Nacional de Antropología e Historia de la Ciudad de México. 







_Sacerdote_
El diseño de esta moneda muestra a un atlante representando a un sacerdote. Los sacerdotes eran los personajes más importantes en la civilización Tolteca, tenían una relación directa con las deidades que veneraban y asimismo, adoptaban nombres y atributos de los dioses a los que representaban. Rodeando a la moneda se encuentra una gráfila, cuyo diseño se basa en una estilización de la pechera de un atlante. 







_Serpiente con cráneo_
Reproducción de un detalle del relieve de los muros del Coatepantli de Tula, que representa a una serpiente con un cráneo. Este relieve se alterna con imágenes que contienen motivos de águilas que devoraban corazones ensangrentados. La serpiente representaba a Quetzalcóatl como la estrella de la mañana o Venus. La gráfila, cuyo diseño se basa en la pechera de una figura de Quetzalcóatl, rodea a la figura antes descrita. 





[/quote]


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Ene 2014)

Menudo "buitre" que estás hecho makokillo. Menos mal que hoy no vas a estar en la subasta de una moneda bastante interesante y por la que voy a ir. Y no es en España...

Saludos.


----------



## conde84 (25 Ene 2014)

Exquisita esa coleccion makokillo,quizas la coleccion de onzas mas bonita que exista.


----------



## asqueado (25 Ene 2014)

makokillo dijo:


> Acaban de llegarme las ultimas monedas que me faltaban para completar la colección )
> 
> Quiero dar las gracias a fff y a asqueado por descubrirme esta MAGNIFICA colección, sin lugar a dudas la mejor que tengo por encima de kanguros, lunares, pandas, kookaburras , elefantes, monos, etc.
> Es una colección que recomiendo encarecidamente a todo aquel que se la pueda permitir. A pesar de que la colección ya va teniendo sus años, de su baja tirada, de que está cerrada y de que hay muy poca oferta, no tiene un precio excesivamente caro. A dia de hoy se pueden encontrar las onzas en BU a unos 40/45 € y las de acabado Proof sobre 60€.
> ...




:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso: enhorabuena, ahora a disfrutarla, me alegro que tengas ya todas. Las monedas mexicanas a mi particularmente me encantan no veo ninguna fea, son de las que tengo mas colecciones de las mismas.

.


----------



## fff (25 Ene 2014)

Que vamos a decir, pues a disfrutarlas makokillo, es una de las mejores colecciones, estamos hablando de plata mexicana, y de un pais con una buena tradicion y diseños.
Esta coleccion es una gozada.


----------



## oro y plata forever (31 Ene 2014)

Hilo delicioso...


----------

